# Feeder Quarentine



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I am having problems with my feeder quaritine. When I bring the feeders home from the pet store they appear fine. Within a few days they show signs of either fin rott or fungal growth. Usually starts from the back fin and works its way up from the body of the fish till they die. I usually quarintine them for 2 weeks.

It is a 10 gallon tank with a power filter (no biowheel), undergravel filter and heat around 75 degrees.

I understand aquarium salt is good to add, how much should I add to the feeder tank (10gallon) and to the piranha tank (20gallon)?

I am currently feeding them rosey reds, with there back fins removed for optimum catching.

I am fairly new in the fish keeping hobby, but have read alot, just looking for some input from others on the problem.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly, your doing more to quarentine feeders ffor what their worth. Personally, I used feeders here and there just to give them daily excercise and to keep the fury within. Other than that, other food varieties like beefheart, prawn, shrimp, krill, smelt would be more healthier for your Ps.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i had the same problem for a wile then i got a ac100 to go with my acmini and they seemed to get better also jack the heat to like 80 or so and put like 2 tablespoons of salt in there.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

if all else fails get em off of live food. ive had deadly experience with live food


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe u should try another fish store


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

upt1me said:


> I understand aquarium salt is good to add, how much should I add to the feeder tank (10gallon) and to the piranha tank (20gallon)?


 it's supposed to be very good for the fish for various reasons, the kind I use is 1 rounded tablespoon for every 5 gallons.

the best advice was Death in #s to find another lfs to get your feeders from though


----------

